# Automatic Fan Controller



## surfsk8snow.jah (Nov 1, 2007)

Hey Guys,

 My new build has around 12 or more fans in it (Case, Ultra120x, NB/SB/VGA, SlotCooler, etc.) SO, I'm thinking a fan controller may be well in order. I would like an Automatic one so that it adjusts them based on the temperature (I know the mobo connectors do this automatically if you set them up so, correct? So, I could Daisy-Chain a bunch together using Y-Splitters or something, but I would prefer to use an overall controller).

Anyone know of a good Automatic Fan Controller for lots of fans?


----------



## Mediocre (Nov 1, 2007)

always check the current draw on your fans and compare with your motherboards max for each header. It was 500mA (0.5A)for my board. The current draw is usually on the sticker. Its usually in the neighborhood of .1-.3

You can usually take 2 fans and cut the ends off and tie them togther into one plug and its ok. To go with more I woul make sure you're 10% lower than the max rating. If its rated in watts, multiply the current by 12 to get watts (100mA = 0.1Amps)

You could also just tie them all to 7V instead of 12V. They are much quiter then. Move the wire connected to ground (black) and plug it into a 5V (red) line. This changes your ground reference from 0 to 5 volts. So 12 - 5 = 7V. I ran my side intake fan like that before the 2900 because it would rattle.

Oh and check www.frozencpu.com for good fan controller ideas. You may need one with that many fans


----------



## Random Murderer (Nov 1, 2007)

for motherboard headers, you're best off plugging in JUST the high profile fans, i.e. cpu fan, video card fan(s), northbridge fan, maybe ram fan(s).
as far as AUTOMATIC fan controllers go, you don't have many choices.
 AeroCool Gatewatch2, controls 4 fans.
 LIAN LI TR-3A, controls 3 fans.
 ZALMAN MFC2, controls 4 fans.
 Scythe KAMA METER, controls 4 fans.


----------



## surfsk8snow.jah (Nov 1, 2007)

But then that makes them instantly slower. I always see people giving these options on how to make their fans automatically quieter, like putting them in parallel, decreasing the input voltage... the only way a fan can be quieter is if it slows down, which is not necessarily what I want all the time. I only want it slow when it needs to be, but when I'm at full load @ a high OC, then I might very well need the full speed.

Thus comes in the Fan Controller. 

I might use your idea of tying the wires together tho instead of getting a bunch of y-splitters. We'll see.


----------



## surfsk8snow.jah (Nov 1, 2007)

Sweet thanks Random_Murderer. I'll check those controllers out.


----------



## patton45 (Nov 1, 2007)

this one is the best bang for you buck they have more on frozencpu
http://www.frozencpu.com/products/1...n_Controller.html?tl=g36c17&id=2Hcsvk4X#blank


----------



## surfsk8snow.jah (Nov 6, 2007)

That PCI slot card looks way dope... exactly what I'm wanting to do with it, however...

I was really hoping for a 3.5" floppy-size controller that did this, so that I could fit it into the power-button 5.25" slot's bay on my Thermaltake Armor, which would look dope. But, this is looking more and more infeasible. So, I'll probably just get a 3.5" manual controller. 

I feel like it wouldn't be that difficult to have an internal USB connected 3.5" LED Display fan controller that could handle like 6 fans, and then connects like a permanent USB to your system, and it would have a software fan configuration program. Basically that sunbeam thing, but 3.5" w/ LED display. Would maybe be like $35, but it would be SO worth that. 

That Sunbeam Theta would definitely be the way to go tho right now, good piece of tech right there.


----------

